# Some help with coil terminology please



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

So, before I quit vaping in 2018 I bought this neat set of coils from Coilology. Problem is I have no idea what all these numbers mean and it's really getting to me in terms of my OCD. Real OCD, not the kind people joke about. Yeah, I'm a nutcase, lol, refer to the off topic section to verify that part.
So far I've guesstimated well enough what to use in which situations, but tonight I HAD to replace the coils in my Citadel and Recurve and my coil order is still on the way. I really had to guess around and it bugged me that I didn't get what the numbers mean. Hoping some kind Samaritan will be kind enough to try and explain the format to me a bit better. @smilelykumeenit was kind enough to tell me exactly which coils to use in which attys when they arrive, but I'd love to be able to understand what is at the moment just gibberish to me. See attached pic for what I am ranting on about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/3/21)

So the easier ones eg 3x26/36 is 3 strands of 26 gauge wrapped with 36 gauge

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

Timwis said:


> If you don't get OCD then the Expro with bubble glass is a good option, the juice will last and does the slightest of overhang on the Pico really matter if it's just for driving!





incredible_hullk said:


> So the easier ones eg 3x26/36 is 3 strands of 26 gauge wrapped with 36 gauge



Yes, that part I still get. The rest, "whoosh"... Right over my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (2/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Yes, that part I still get. The rest, "whoosh"... Right over my head.


Yeah the more complex ones is waaaay over my head eg the multi strand is just crazy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

incredible_hullk said:


> Yeah the more complex ones is waaaay over my head eg the multi strand is just crazy



Imagine how smart the guys are that's making these things

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/3/21)

Really hoping someone chimes in here and explains the numbers. Can find reviews of the 7-in-1 box I bought, but no-one mentions the numbers. It's really really bugging me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (2/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Really hoping someone chimes in here and explains the numbers. Can find reviews of the 7-in-1 box I bought, but no-one mentions the numbers. It's really really bugging me


Are you referring to the numbers on each section of the coils? If so 3-26/36 would mean it's 3 cores of 26AWG wire wrapped in 36AWG on the tri-core Fused Claptons, on the framed staples 2-28/4-.1*.3/36 would mean there's 2 round wire "frames" that are 28AWG, in between those are 4 pieces of 0.1mm x 0.3mm ribbon wires making up the cores, all wrapped in 36AWG wire. Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (2/3/21)

@Viper_SA here's an exploded view of a Fralien I made (Framed Staple Alien), 2-26/8-.1*.4/36 Ni80, so 2 frames that are 26AWG round wire, 8 pieces of 0.1mm x 0.4mm ribbon wires, alien wrapped with 36AWG outer wire, all nichrome 80.

and here we have a Quad Core Alien 4-28/36 Ni80, 4 cores of 28AWG, alien wrapped in 36AWG, all nichrome 80.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964 (3/3/21)

This post helped me a lot. Maybe have a look and see if it answers some of your question..

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-guide-on-types-of-wires.t50870/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

